# Argentine/Colombian Cross??



## JkiddReptiles (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok so i went into my local reptile store today and there was a new tegu there. The guy told me it was a cross between a Gold Colombian tegu and a Black and White Argentine tegu. I looked at it and it looked like an Argentine. However the coloring was a brownish/gold color. It has the two loreal scales and the striping down the back. So is this a true hybrid or a odd colored argentine? The picture isn't so great. I'll take a better one next time i go.


----------



## Ntyvirus (Aug 29, 2012)

That tegu came in a little while ago and we were told it was a hybrid, it does look argentine but like you said the color is definitely Colombian. I'll snag a good picture for you tomorrow to post as I would like a definitive answer myself


----------



## chelvis (Aug 29, 2012)

It looks like the Florida Wild Caught tegu. They have more brownish to them then white.


----------



## JkiddReptiles (Aug 29, 2012)

Ntyvirus said:


> That tegu came in a little while ago and we were told it was a hybrid, it does look argentine but like you said the color is definitely Colombian. I'll snag a good picture for you tomorrow to post as I would like a definitive answer myself



Ntyvirus are you are the from Pangea Pets, off South Dixie? I am they guy that came in on Tuesday look at the tegu and i got some crickets.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 29, 2012)

JkiddReptiles said:


> Ntyvirus said:
> 
> 
> > That tegu came in a little while ago and we were told it was a hybrid, it does look argentine but like you said the color is definitely Colombian. I'll snag a good picture for you tomorrow to post as I would like a definitive answer myself
> ...



its actually a wild tegu ive been their plenty of time i bought most my reptiles from their...i took a picture of it and took it to a good friend of mine and he said thats how wild tegus look down here he said their a place in fort myers where you catch a lot them.....but i really dont and can't tell you(but he breeds tegus and is good sexing them so i believed him)



chelvis said:


> It looks like the Florida Wild Caught tegu. They have more brownish to them then white.



Hey chelvis i drive to that store every week..thats where i buy my crickets,and rats too feed my reptiles(hopefully they'll start selling snail meat so i dont have to drive all the way to deerfield) but its not a brown color its a gold slash grey color i snapped a pic myself to take it to a breeder i know and he said that there wild tegus from florida up by fort myers...theirs a lot he said he will catch one for me and take a pic so i can match and see....i'll keep you posted


----------



## TeguBuzz (Aug 30, 2012)

It's an Argentine. A cross between a Colombian and an Argentine hasn't been documented yet, and the only way I, and many others can ever see it happening is if it's done in a lab.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 30, 2012)

whats the name of the reptile store?


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 30, 2012)

So its imposible for the two to breed?


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 30, 2012)

spark678 said:


> whats the name of the reptile store?



Pangea Pets


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 30, 2012)

You'd think with as many people breeding hybrid tegus a columbian/ Argentine cross would have cropped up by now. Anybody know someone who has tried pairing them up?


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 30, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> So its imposible for the two to breed?



i really dont think it's in possible it just never been documented...i mean you go to the pet store and they swear by it.....i told them if they tame it down i'll buy it cause it's a bitter and i already have a two foot red argentine tegu that i bought from them like 7 months ago and it won't tame down for ****....but like i said they swear by it but i took pic's of it and took it to a breeder i know in fort myers and they told me it a wild caught tegu from fort myers that they have a lot roaming around and i believe him for two reasons one he told me if he see one he'll catch it and give it to me for free(what other person does that) two if it was a hybrid and something thats never been documented before....why sell it for only 99.00 bucks....i posted the same pic's i showed a tegu breeder friend of mine 

http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/3950/getattachment2aspxb.jpg

http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/6970/getattachment3aspxl.jpg

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/272/getattachmentaspxpj.jpg


----------



## TeguBuzz (Aug 30, 2012)

There is no question, that tegu is an Argentine.


----------



## m3s4 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yea that's definitely an Argentine.

For $99 I'd most definitely grab it - for the simple fact it's quite unique and by Argentine standards, a pretty good deal as well. 

I'd expect to see double that price in most reptile spots - especially here where the avg. Argentine is 250+$ and reds are 300+$.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 30, 2012)

m3s4 said:


> Yea that's definitely an Argentine.
> 
> For $99 I'd most definitely grab it - for the simple fact it's quite unique and by Argentine standards, a pretty good deal as well.
> 
> I'd expect to see double that price in most reptile spots - especially here where the avg. Argentine is 250+$ and reds are 300+$.



yea but in florida there so many breeder ive found blk/wth tegu for 100 as well and i bought my 4year old red for 150.00 and she is tamed as any tegu can get i also have another red i bought from that same store that wont tame down for crap....but it is a good price i told them i would buy it only if they tame it down they have a lot of good reptile's but there flaw's are nothing is tamed i mean nothing....


----------



## Ntyvirus (Aug 30, 2012)

Swung by the shop today and snagged these pics [attachment=4944][attachment=4945] that last pic happened by accident I'm not stretching him out. I brought up the Florida locality to one of the other guys that work there and although he didn't really listen he did bring up a good point. Have the tegus been loose long enough where the color would change into a new phase of argentine?


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ntyvirus said:


> Swung by the shop today and snagged these pics that last pic happened by accident I'm not stretching him out. I brought up the Florida locality to one of the other guys that work there and although he didn't really listen he did bring up a good point. Have the tegus been loose long enough where the color would change into a new phase of argentine?



whats upppppppp lolol like i said you tame him down and i'll buy him and if you want to make a lil extra cash you should call me i inbox you my number call me a.s.a.p....you're the only person i would trust with my reptile......and its not a hybrid trust me i check


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 30, 2012)

_Can't tell anything from the first pic but the others say B&W. Nothing about them makes me think Colombian cross. We have B&W's with yellow spots and some with orange bellies, that doesn't make it a cross or hybrid just a B&W with yellow spots or an orange belly. Unless there's other wise documented and proven proof from the owner / breeder. Or the animals itself was bred and the offspring showed sings of each. 

Whether or not it can be done naturally or other wise has yet to be determined. I think it can but only time will tell.

For all we know it could be going into a shed therefore it's darker or more brown, which some b&w's are anyway. The yellow spots could fade or stay the same. There's another thread on here from Snakes at Sunset or something like that, auctioning of a tegu as a wild caught Colombian B&W hybrid with no proof, sometime last year. 

But they also deleted that post off of their facebook page. If all of their info was correct and true that they claimed to have and was working on,.. then why take it down.

I can't remember the members name but someone on here got it. It looks similar to that one but I haven't seen updated pics in a while though._


----------



## Dana C (Sep 1, 2012)

DoctorPepper4 said:


> m3s4 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea that's definitely an Argentine.
> ...




I am somewhat puzzled. You expect a pet store to tame a reptile?
I always thought that was my job as the owner. Patience, trust building takes time, lots of time. Also tegus come to know their person. I have a male yearling whom to me is a good guy but to a stranger not so much. 
You need to read some of the threads on taming to get some sort of idea about the time, techniques and patience it takes to tame a tegu. 
If you expect a tegu to be tame when you buy it, you need to buy an adult from an existing owner that has put in the time. 
Not to be rude but if you are not willing spend the time you shouldn't own one.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 1, 2012)

Dana C said:


> DoctorPepper4 said:
> 
> 
> > m3s4 said:
> ...



Couldn't have said it better. Agreed.


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 1, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Dana C said:
> 
> 
> > DoctorPepper4 said:
> ...



I agree as well, I've never heard of anyone expecting a pet store to tame a tegu for them


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 6, 2012)

Pre-tamed tegu? I wouldn't like that. The fact I've put in hours and hours of patience and work into getting my Colombian to a much tamer and comfortable state is golden; I'd hate to lose that.


----------



## jesse n amber longden (Jul 14, 2013)

JkiddReptiles said:


> Ok so i went into my local reptile store today and there was a new tegu there. The guy told me it was a cross between a Gold Colombian tegu and a Black and White Argentine tegu. I looked at it and it looked like an Argentine. However the coloring was a brownish/gold color. It has the two loreal scales and the striping down the back. So is this a true hybrid or a odd colored argentine? The picture isn't so great. I'll take a better one next time i go.


this is a true hybrid i own one tupinambis merianae black and white colombian cross with an Argentine black an white an she does have gold on her big time ill take a pic an put it up on here shes an amazing lil gu!!!!!!
jesse longden




new hampshire USA

i have a tegu have had it since a baby there extreamly inteligent an i have been working with her for some time can not get her off an egg kick tho but she dont seem to mind it but i offer her crickets ,mealworms and everything i eat an she wont even react to it she has no food reaction but she is very healthy shes a hybrid a mix of columbian an argintene black an white shes a sweety she under stands her name an everything for all those that want a tegu i suggest getting it young if ur not experianced they are wonderful pets


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 15, 2013)

Unless he bred it himself, I would say it is an odd colored T merianae. Pictures or it didn't happen, as they say, lol.


----------



## got10 (Aug 16, 2013)

jesse n amber longden said:


> this is a true hybrid i own one tupinambis merianae black and white colombian cross with an Argentine black an white an she does have gold on her big time ill take a pic an put it up on here shes an amazing lil gu!!!!!!
> jesse longden
> 
> 
> ...


put up some pics of your cross. Im sure there are tons of people that would LOVE to see what that looks like. I would really be interested in pics of the scale patterns of the lips and head. where did you pic this animal up as well


----------



## Kayla leanne (Nov 14, 2013)

There's nothing really even that special about that baby (except that it's a wonderful tegu). Mine looks just like that, I'm in California, it's a captive bred even. doesn't make it futon the wild, doesn't make it special, doesn't make it a cross, nothing too spectacular. That's also a pretty average price for here.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 14, 2013)

> this is a true hybrid i own one tupinambis merianae black and white colombian cross with an Argentine black an white



Sad that this statement slipped by so many of us. _Tupinambis merianae_ is not a Colombian tegu, it is a synonym for the currently acknowledged _Salvator merianae_, so this this statement is essentially saying you have a _S.merianae_ crossed with an _S.merianae_: this would NOT be the cross you are saying it is.


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 23, 2013)

There's no way anyone has a Salvator m. Crossed with a Tupinambis t. That is captive bred because no one currently breeds Columbian tegus in captivity at least successfully and in the wild this cross would be fairly unlikely and I'm sure it would be just as unlikely in captivity.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 25, 2013)

_T. teguixin_ has been bred successfully in Europe. I have bred them, but incubation is another story.


----------



## bfb345 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah and breeding to a black and white well haha that's another whole saga of books lol not just a story!


----------



## Tegu's tank (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a 2 year old female Argentinian. I went out and bought what I was told at the pet shop a male juvenile, about 2 - 3 months old. The price was, I suspect, too good to be true. The more I get to know Tank, that's what I named him, the more I believe him to be a Columbian. I think that this pet shop chain fed me a line of boe-boe to make a quick sell. Pease, tell me if I've been snookered and Giggins, my female, will not be getting any from Tank, ol' Boy.
I would also like to know if they can be house together now, or at what age, if any,


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 2, 2014)

_It's a Colombian and unfortunately it's not the first time this has happened and won't be the last._


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 3, 2014)

Tank is a Colombian tegu, 100%. Your female Giggins (if she's an Argentine), should *never *be housed with Tank. 

If she's a Colombian, then it may be possible.. But only later on, after quarantine, etc.


----------



## Chilly (Aug 26, 2016)

After looking at this i would like to try cross breeding both of my tegus


----------



## N8bub (Sep 10, 2016)

Unless you have experience with artificial insemination and a last name of Moreau it's probably not gonna happen.


----------

